# [SOLVED] Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem



## silence303 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok,my problem is simple.The game is lagging like ****.The odd thing is,that I played the game about an year ago and it worked fine.What I think is the problem is that the game doesn't accept my settings change.You see,my video card is nVidia FX5700LE,but my procesor is very slow,about 1GHZ.So usually games are fooled,and the default settings they chose for me can't be handled by my procesor,so I change them to lower,and everything is fine....But this game just won't change it's settings...It says that it's running on 640-480,but it is actually running on 1280-1024.....I'm not even sure the resolution is the problem in the case.....Please help


----------



## Darojax (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

I have the exact same problem.

The game is extremely laggy, impossible to play, this even starts with the THQ logo, with the sound breaking up really bad. It's not a slow hardware issue, I am running a 2.83GHz Quad Core Processor and an NVIDIA GeForce GTX280 graphics card, enough to make Crysis play like running water.

I've tried installing the latest drivers for the graphics card, have Direct X9c installed, tried both Windows Vista and WindowsXP, still game is extremely jerky.

Would appreciate any ideas that could help to solve this problem, thanks!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

try running it under compatibility mode win 2000 or earlier nd admin
Vista
right click on the "exe" 
properties
compatibility
run as Win 98
run as Admin

XP 
right click on the "exe"
properties
run as
start it as win 98 and admin


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

Is this online or offline?


----------



## Darojax (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

Thanks for the suggestions, however,

when running the game in compatibility mode, the game simply crashes instead, giving an "Access violation error". This is in both Windows XP and Windows Vista.

The jerkyness starts immdeiately with the game, even when the initial THQ logo appears, so you could say it is offline, I guess.

Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

maybe your PSU is worn out

download everest and see if it report the voltages for the 12v 
http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

try SIW too
http://www.gtopala.com/


----------



## Darojax (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

:sigh:

Again, thanks for all the attempts to assist.

The computer is brand new, so I doubt anything is worn out in it. I did however, download EVEREST Home Edition, and the Voltage levels looks good.

I also posted this problem on the THQ support website, and they advised me that I should try disabling 3 of the cores in my machine, so it will only be run on one. They say the problem might be that the game is too told, and the equipment I use is too new, so...

Well, I did what they say, running the computer on 1 core only, however, NO CHANGE, still the extreme jerkiness is there. I tried on both Windows Vista and Windows XP.

I am about to give this up as I think there is some hardware in my computer that Full Spectrum Warrior just cant work with.

Whenever there were other problems installing games on this computer, they were all resolved by using Windows XP instead of Vista, so Full Spectrum Warrior is the only game so far that I have not been able to figure out how to run.

Well well, still grateful for any other suggestion that might arise.

Once again, thanks.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

what are the minimum specs for the game and how old is it again? 2001?

and can you post your specs?
RAM
CPU
Graphics card
PSU
motherboard


----------



## grunritter (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

I also have this problem. The game dose not display at the correct chosen display mode, it is very slow, even at the menu, camera response is delayed for several seconds, commands are delayed, mouse is sluggish. scripted events are slow. offline, have not attempted to play online.

vista home basic
intel core 2 extreme q6850 2.67 ghz
64 bit
4.0 g ram

asus eah4850
ATI Radeon HD 4850

Realtek HD Audio

mobo:
BIOSTAR TPower I45 LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX 

i have restarted several times. re-installed the program. still, no improvement. I downloaded the game today from gamershell.com, it is freeware now.

there is nothing wrong the computer, far cry 2 runs fine (just played it for a few minutes to make sure).

2004:
Recommended System Requirements:

Windows XP 
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ and above OR Pentium 4 2GHz and above
512 MB RAM or greater
GeForce 4 Ti and higher, OR ATI Radeon 9500 and higher.
DirectX 9.0c-compatible sound card (SoundBlaster Audigy preferred).


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

can you turn on V-sync maybe there's too many FPS being rendered and your LCD monitor can't keep up


----------



## grunritter (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

no v-sync option.

after toughing it out i found out that after a few minutes of play, the frame rate becomes normal. every time a cut scene occurs or save point or reload, the frame rate drops dramatically for a few minutes. sometimes only one or two, occasionally longer than five minutes of playing, than, poof, the gameplay is normal. it stays normal until one of the above happen again. so at this point its just really annoying. this occurs at high graphic settings and low graphic settings


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

in your catalyst control center see if theres an option turn down your hardware acceleration down for your graphics card


----------



## beurer (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

i got the same problem with an older machine... and the funniest thing... i already played the game on this machine without problems.

p4 3.8ghz
2gb ram
win xp
gf 6800 ultra


and i got exactly the same problems. i also tried to deactivate ht (to 1 core) without any effect. i tried changing all 3d settings in my nvidia control panel -> still the same.

sometimes i am able to play after 30 seconds in full game speed - sometimes after 5mins and sometimes it stays so slow


----------



## mrgscottc (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

Try disconnecting from an always-on internet connection. A gamer on another site was having the same problem; however, after disconnecting, problem solved. No sound stuttering, no frame rate problems!


----------



## Darojax (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

ray:

Yup, that did it!!

Disabling the internet connection took care of the problem immediately, the game now runs fine, as long as the internet is off.

Thanks mrgscottc!


The game is now very playable, except for some small audio distortions, but who cares! 

Thanks again!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Full Spectrum Warrior Lagg problem*

Please go into thread tools and mark this as solved


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

wow weird yea some games are just poorly made for the PC


----------

